# Noob question



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

im goofy footed and i was wondering what foot i should keep in when im a getting ready to get on the chairlift, and push.Should i keep my back foot in, or my front foot in? Also which side, of the board do i push from, the top of my board, or the bottom end side of my board. I had one more question. I was wondering if my stomp pad was positioned wrong. My stomp pad is located right next to my front foot(right foot). Is this where it should be placed?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you should push from the front foot and so unstrap your rear.

when pushing (aka skating) whether your foot is on the snow on the heel or toe side is entirely up to you. toe side requires more twist of the front knee, but i prefer the more centred weight. other i see, are more than happy pushing from the heelside: for less knee twist, but less centered balance. tis up to you, thereis no right or wrong way in this.

as for the stomp pad; you're correct it *is* in the wrong place: it should be (as far as i know) next to the inside of the rear binder. but such pads aren't really useful unless you ride drag lifts (ie. T-bar or buttons)


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

i'm goofy & i push from behind, or next to my heel edge. i had a lil theory that most of us goofy riders skate backwards as well, but then i started to notice that some regs skate that way, too. but still, more often than not i see goofy riders skate from their heel edge.

i'd agree with paolo though...it's probably a comfort thing, to each their own.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

ok thanks again for the advice guys,i apreciate it. So Paolo u think that my stomp pad should be positioned to the right of my back foot, right? Since i goofy footed?
Its just a regular, Burton Stomp Pad, i dont have studs, or anything. So if i took it off and replaced it, would it still stick?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

to the right? well to me, that sounds wrong, coz i am regular.
to a goofster tho, i think you are correct.

but to clarify: it should be in between your two bindings, but biased towards the rear binder....

i shall try to fnid a piccie.... i don't want to be the cause of another wasted stomper!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

And if you really want to make sure that sucker doesn't come off, heat the board up a little bit with a blow drier on hot, rub with alcohol, stick stomp on, and heat the stomper itself with the blow drier for a few minutes. It helps the glue adhere a little better, not neccesary, but it does help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

ok thanks for all the help


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

To answer your original question...when you are getting on the chairlift, make sure your your left (free) leg is in front of you and not in back because than you will get tangled when you get on the chairlift. Plus, if your left leg is free, you can position your left buttocks better onto the chairlift.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

I like keeping my free leg behind my heelside, I've heard that torquing your knee enough can lead to overpronation and therefore causing your arch to collapse. and you definitely need a good stomp if you plan to do runs without your foot strapped in. I used studs, and it's worked well for me.


----------

